# 2 part Silicone Skull Mold



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I finished a how-to for a two part skull mold and posted it to my blog here:

http://devilschariot.blogspot.com/2013/07/skull-mold-silicone-brush-on-mold.html

I took like 3 hours to write and post and has too many pictures, So I'll just give you a preview here:

Hope you drop on by!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE job DC....I love the little infant skull...how will you finish him?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that's so CUTE!

Is this part of the shrunken head collection?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OOOH....Now I took a look at the blog/how-to....GREAT how-to DC!!! Every step is just the way I want to see a good how to.... Your sculpt is really fine.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Super job on the how-to DC. Good pics and well written.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I just updated it with a supplies list, and spell checked it. I have been trying new blogger apps and this has been a pain. The formatting got all out of whack and I forgot to spell check while I was re-styling the post.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

Just wondering what the estimate of cost is to do a small mold like this?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

the materials price is the same for the small skull and a full size skull. The dragon skin starter kit size will make two full size skull molds or i full size, with separate jaw mold, and three small molds.

This isn't a bargain if you need 3-5 skulls, but if you need say 20 oe more then it get real affordable. It also lets you have alot of bucky or lindberg quality skulls for cheap.

The bottom of the how-to has a supplies list with lings for all the smooth-on products on t he smooth on online store.

The plasti-paste is a good deal because it goes along way and can be used as adhesive or even fabrication on props, like a fast and easy f\iberglass.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Really cool stuff. I really appreciate all the detail and pics. How many pours(?) can you get out of a mold like this?

you posted while I was typing, lol, so . . . 

Would you mind telling me how much it costs to get started with a project like this?

And does it all come in one kit or do the components have to be bought separately?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

As molds get older they start to erode microscopically on the casting surface, Harder materials with hasten this, and foams seems to really speed it up. You can get about 30-40 pulls from a 1 piece mold (glove style) using urethane foam before the surface of the mold begins to degrade. After that you still get pretty good casts, but there will be little spots where the material sticks to the mold and tears of the surface of the casting. Overtime this area gets bigger and bigger as more casting material sticks to area.

Doing a hollow urethane plastic casting and then foam filling that reduces the wear and gives you a smooth finish and extends the mold life. Multi-piece molds last longer as there is less stress on the mold from pulling out the casts.

dragon skin trial size: $28.67
or try
Rebound 25 (already colored so cut out one bottle of silc pig):$28.67

Plasti-Paste: $35.96

Silc Pig: $17.03 (you need two colors for dragon skin.

Thivex: $1.71 (you don't need it for rebound, but it lets you do just 3 layers instead of 4)

Ease-Release: $7.28

Dragon Skin option = 107.68 + shipping (2 skull molds worth)

Rebound 25 Option = $88.94+ shipping (2 skull molds worth)

You can cuts cost if you want to make a fiberglass support shell or plaster and bandages support shell. You can use vaseline instead of mold release.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Hey DC, that looks awesome. Thanks for the how-to. I use silc pig with the rebound 25 every other layer. Just insurance to make sure I am getting good coverage. The final pic looks like (hollow) resin?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

yep, its a semi-hollow casting. just turned it with my hands.

I enjoyed your how-to on youtube by the way, nice taste in music!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Great job on the how-to, DC.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats cool! great job


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Finally got around to painting some stuff last night.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks awesome! I can't wait to see the group of them glowing


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Job! - very complete and informative.


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks Awesome! I can't wait to see what else you come up with, especially how you plan to display them! Great work!


----------

